# Better hole shots!



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Have to do some work on my sled this month and thought while I had it tore up I would like to get better low end hole shots with it. Ever since I bought it, it has not really been able to pull the skis off the ground. The sled is a 93 700 Artic Cat Wildcat and weighs a ton. Go ahead and jab away, all the people I ride with own Polaris so you can't say anything I haven't already heard.  Would dropping a tooth or 2 help? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

some of my buddies messed around with gear kits and some gained alot of low end that helped alot in deep snow but they also lost alot of top end. you will be giving a little to take a little..... why do you want the skis off the snow anyways? lol kinda hard to steer that way. :lol: alot of cats i know of would pull real easy. maybe you have it adjusted correctly for you?


----------



## beerun (Mar 8, 2005)

Skis off the ground = less track on the snow/ice right?
I'm guessing it's a factory clutch and secondary. Upgrade both and stud the track to optimize what you are trying to accomplish... (i.e. hole shots or racing)
Other than that.... exhaust, jetting, rider position, good belt.

I guess what I'm sayin' is, if that's a factory sled, well it's really not a sled that's gonna do what you're expecting it to do without some mod's.

My advice, get a SKI-DOO! :lol: 

That way you won't have to pick up all the nuts and bolts in the belly pan that have viberated off anything and everything.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

POLARBEAR said:


> some of my buddies messed around with gear kits and some gained alot of low end that helped alot in deep snow but they also lost alot of top end. you will be giving a little to take a little..... why do you want the skis off the snow anyways? lol kinda hard to steer that way. :lol: alot of cats i know of would pull real easy. maybe you have it adjusted correctly for you?


Who said anything about wanting to steer?  :lol: 


beerun said:


> I'm guessing it's a factory clutch and secondary.


You guessed right. Who should I look at for after market? Commit?
Buy a DOO-SKI? My green and grey leathers just wouldn't go good. :lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Take this advice from some one who used to mod everything gas powered: 


STAY STOCK!!!!!

Modding motors only leads to trouble. I've learned this lesson the hard and expensive way over the years. A little clutch work is one thing, but tearing into the motor is something else entirely!!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Waterfoul said:


> Take this advice from some one who used to mod everything gas powered:
> 
> 
> STAY STOCK!!!!!
> ...


Very good advice Waterfoul, All my friends that tinker with engine and exhaust are always blowing up. My motto is if you want a 900 buy it dont build it.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

That is one UGLY avatar you have there Ranger Ray. :tdo12: 


If you want a better hole shot from a stock sled, the only thing I would recomend is perhaps some clutch work and some studs for the track. 96 studs down the center will do wonders, especially on hard pack or icey trails. Helps in braking also.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Ray I like your avatar! Go State! :lol: :lol: 

Keeping it as stock as possible is the best way to ensure reliabilty...

Being its a 93 model and a 700 I'm sure there's a few "loosened up" items on'er you can look into with out going overboard.

1) The Drive Belt; a worn, stretched belt does nothing for a hole shot. Buy the best you can afford, they're worth it!

2) Secondary Clutch; I'm sure by now the spring in the secondary is getting a little tired, if its opening to soon you lose low end, another hole shot lost! Most are adjustable, move it up a notch so its opening a little tighter and try that.

3) Primary Clutch; Most critical and most overlooked for wear and tear. Check the all the bushing and ramps for wear. Replace the spring, might even put a shim or two behind it and raise the engagement a little, again better for holeshots and better low end.

4) Clean and syncronize your carbs, most overlooked reason for poor low end performance. Check and make sure the air box is clean, nothin worse than a mouse nest in the air box! Along those lines dropping or raising the needles a notch can effect low end performance.

5) Read your spark plugs, are they burning the same? It's not a bad idea for a lake racer thats running wide open all the time to keep them a twinge on the dark/wet side, for the trail rider it would indicate your a little to rich. Playing around with air/fuel mixture will improve performance but if your not careful and get it to lean you'll be looking at replacing a couple of pistons or worse.

6) If your at all familiar with 2 cycle engines you could try to open up the air box a little bit and let it breath a bit more, again you gotta really know what your doing and watch the plugs like a hawk, to much air will lean'er out and "POOF" there goe's a piston or two! :sad: 

At this point I wouldnt go thru the expense of a gear change, any combination of the above mentioned items will cause a loss in low end performance.

Waterfoul's suggestion of the 96 stud pattern will do a lot to improve overall traction, braking and handling with out going overboard. That being said, make sure your track is properly adjusted. To loose or to tight will effect low end performance as well.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

have you adjusted your limiting straps? this can affect your preload and weight transfer off take-off. i have a 2002 ski-doo 500mxz and i will beat anybody off the line but thats it im done top speed 60-70mph. i can ride a "wheelie" a ways on mine out of the hole takes off like a rocket. i have to lean over the gas tank on take off to keep it from going straight up. adjusting your straps will make big different to get them ski's up and lighten the front end load on take-off. i had a 1999 polaris 800xcr that was front heavy out of the hole adjusted those straps and got the ski-lift i wanted


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Too much adjustment on those limiting straps and you will really suffer on bumpy trails though... been there, done that, tipped it on it's side on the trail to adjust it back!!!


98 Yammy 600 XTC here... needs a new track though... looking for a 1" paddle if anyone has a decent one laying around. Picked or not... but not too many picks!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Good suggestion on the limit strap adjustment, but again as mentioned if set to tight this will definetly change the way it rides, especially on the trails. I'd be more into checking it to make sure its not broke or stretched, with that big ol' 700 torque'n stuff around thing become loose, worn, stretched and broken. Just checking and getting everything back to "stock" specs will make a big difference for you!  

Our sleds include one Yamaha Sno-Sport that's my daughters, one 91 and two 2001 Phazers, gotta love the reliability of those fan cooled Phazer engines! They aint the fastest going across the lake but are quite nimble on the trails!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Keep it stock..
buy a Ski-doo


To Burksee:
I still have my 1st sled a 1990 yamaha exciter 570. When my buddies get to braggen 'bout their 800's and 900's i break out the exciter. They just shake their heads after "TRYING" to keep up with the exciter. Not the most powerfull but
lite weight and nimble. Better trail sled than my REV.(of course my back pays for it the next morning:lol: )


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks for the advice men. Going to stud and do a little work on the clutch. Who knows with the weight of that 700 it might be impossible to get ski lift. That strap deal sounds interesting but cant afford any less suspension.


> That is one UGLY avatar you have there Ranger Ray.


:lol: Envy will get you no where.  



> Hey Ray I like your avatar! Go State!


:woohoo1:


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Loosening the front limiter strap will allow you to lift the skis. If you do a lot of riding in the soft powder you want as much lift as possible cause that will transfer more weight to the track and will keep the skis up on top of the snow. When you ride this year, put a good line of permenant marker going from the out side to the inside of the primary clutch ride fore abot half and hour and see where the line wore off. It the line is still visible on the outer part of the primary you are geared too high. Drop a tooth or two and you will gain low end with out any loss in the top end. I dropped two teeth on my 76 rupp rally and gained 15 mph.


----------



## dopey (Aug 30, 2005)

hey Ranger ray
loosing up the straps doesn't give you less suspension. They limit the sled abillity to rock back on the suspension. looser the straps the more the sled rocks back, bringing the skis up, putting more weight on the track to plant it in the snow for more traction. and in deep snow, looser straps allows the suspension to push the track deeper in the snow.


----------



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

Racing Clutch
its a high rpm clutch
you'll sit there rev-it up and then hold on for when it hooks up
you'll lose slow starts but if you want ski lift this may do it.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice men.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 21, 2005)

Ive got the same sled and have the same problems out of the hole, But have great top end. 


The thing weighs as much a a sherman tank!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

One good thing about those old heavy cats, they stayed together to get old. The new cats vibrate apart like a glass being broken now days. Quality American workmanship! Riverman


----------

